# rates in wisconsin



## gixxer27 (Dec 3, 2009)

What is a good way to go about charging,bidding jobs. I see some are hourly and some by the push. second what is the going rate for salting.

lets say i have a 20,000 sqft lot, how do i know what would be paid.

if someone says $50 per push and another is $50 per hour. how do i know they wont milk it for 2 hours.

im new to all this so dont rip on me tooo bad.. use to the warm southern weather.


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

Go to the "bidding " forum and read ALL the posts about pricing.
Salting usually depends on amount of material used.
Pricing plowing depends on equipment


----------



## Advantage (Nov 7, 2007)

I think a flat rate is more fair for all involved. It evens the playing field and keeps shady contractors from bidding low hourly rates only to pad hours or "milk it" as you said on the bill. But if you're not comfortable with flat rate bidding yet, bid hourly with a one or two hr. minimum. Don't bid too low!


----------

